# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  Busco de Sacos de papel de 50 kg / 3 pliegos y de segunda.

## César Eduardo

Busco proveedor de sacos de papel de tres pliegos de 50 kg (tipo bolsa de azucar) de estas medidas aproximadamente 57 de ancho x 97 cm de largo y de 11 cm de base rectangular. De segundo uso.
Precio por Millar.Temas similares: Vivero de invierno en México tiene un papel clave en la crianza del algodón La segunda reforma de estado en el sector agrario Por primera vez en el país se subastó papel reciclado por empresas públicas Minam y Fonafe suscribirán convenio Programa de Reciclado de Papel Inauguran hoy en Magdalena campaña nacional Recíclame, cumple tu papel

----------


## Excequiel

somos fabricantes de bolsas de papel kraft multipliego, medidas personalizadas te invito que veas mas informacion en nuestra web: corporaciondelcorp.com
 también contactarnos a: ventas@corporaciondelcorp.com

----------

